# 69 Gto Rocker Molding Questions



## Nathan232 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey there Guys!

So I picked up a 69 Gto about a month ago and I've been trying to get it into drivable shape. I've got everything situated mechanically so far, but I've been searching for a while on how to install the big long section of the stainless rocker molding on the car. So far I've figured out how the back quarter panel extensions go. that was pretty easy, but I bought the whole kit from Ames and it came with all the correct clips and screws and such, I just cant for the life of me figure out where the 4 longer sections go.
here's a picture of the clips for a reference. If anyone had any pictures or diagrams that would be awesome!

Thanks in advance!

http://www.tamrazs.com/ebayimages/hardware/other/p239.jpg


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Those 4 longer sections are used to hold the mouldings in from the bottom edge. They clip to the bottom edge of the moudling on the inside lip, and screw to the underneath side of the rocker panel with sheet metal screws. If your car has the original rockers on it you'll probably be able to look up underneath and see the screw holes. If they aren't there, just place them so they're evenly spaced along the moulding, front to rear.

Bear


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

We had one off of my sons 68 this last week






At least I am hoping we got it right...been a 1 1/2 ago since we tore her apart


----------



## Nathan232 (Oct 16, 2012)

Perfect! Thanks tons guys, the description and those pictures really help.should finally get a chance to put them on this weekend.Cant wait! haha Its just all those trim pieces get a little confusing sometimes.

Thanks Again,

-Nate


----------

